# URGENT advice needed on leaking Heki, please!



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Afraid this may be a long post, but we are desperate for some help with a longstanding problem.

We bought our Adria Twin at the end of May 2011. It was second hand, but looked in very good condition. We bought it from a car dealer who had just started selling motorhomes. They only offered a three month warranty, but they did do a habitation check.

We'd never had a MH or even a caravan before, so didn't really know what was what. We did notice that the flyscreen on the rear mini heki would not wind properly, and it was very limp.

Away in the van for a month, and we noticed a puddle on the floor below the rear mini Heki. We bought a rubber seal for it, but this didn't solve the problem, so we told the dealer in July 2011 that we needed that heki replaced, fitted with the correct non-setting mastic, and that we expected a guarantee against future leaks from that heki for at least 2 years.

The dealer finally replaced the heki in late October or early November 2011. The job was not done in-house, the MH was taken to a caravan repairer. The new heki was an identical model to the old one, and we then realised that the flyscreen was corrugated. Obviously, the flyscreen on the original had lost its corrugations due to water leaking in.

We assumed that all would now be well. The MH was parked on level ground next to the house, facing east. Rain rarely falls on that side of the house, and we didn't notice any problems. In the Spring this year, we got ladders out to clean the roof, and then we saw that while the front, large heki was fitted very neatly, the rear one had huge gobs of mastic all around it. It looked like a great wodge of chewing gum! I remarked to Mr. E that it didn't look right.

Took the MH to Spain and Portugal May-July. On return we stayed at our son's place in Colchester for a couple of days. The van was parked outside his house, on a slope. After a night of rain, a puddle under the same mini heki! We sought advice on MHF, and someone suggested that the screws might need tightening, as new mastic can relax. We tried this, but we also contacted the dealer to tell him of the problem, pointing out that if the heki needed to be sealed again, it should be done by the caravan repairer under their guarantee. We didn't get a reply, but back home on level ground, we didn't have a problem, so hoped tightening the screws had done the trick.

Back on our travels for 3 months in mid September, again to Portugal. No rain at all for two months, but then the heavens opened, and it was raining inside, too! The MH was levelled up, but water was pouring from the same mini heki! We emailed the dealer, no reply. Got back a fortnight ago. We decided to let someone we trust have a look at the heki.

Last wednesday the MH went to Dave Newell in Telford to have another job done, and he also removed the heki to have a look. The news wasn't good. He said the heki must have been leaking for a very long time, probably years, and that all the wood inside was rotten. It was too big a job for him to do, and he recommended someone in Cannock. Mr. E was on his own, so couldn't take the MH straight there, as there'd be no way for him to get home to Wrexham, where we live.

Dave said that whoever fitted the heki last autumn must have known that this was a major problem, and had just bodged the job with loads of mastic. But surely the fitters would have told the dealer?

Dave also pointed out that the placing of the heki on the roof adds to the problem. The Adria Twin is a van conversion; the roof is corrugated from side to side, but it is also curved. The front large heki is fitted centrally, so the distortion of the curve is minimised, but the rear one is off centre, and so the curve is more of a problem. He suggested that perhaps some sort of sleeve could be fitted to help this problem, but he also said that it was possible that the original heki had never been fitted properly when the van was new!

Sorry this has been such a long post. But what should we do now? Should the dealer or the fitters of the replacement heki bear any responsibility? Shouldn't the habitaton check the dealer had done have shown up the damp in the first place? Or do we have to bear all the costs ourselves? It could be a very big job.

Finally, whoever solves the problem, we need someone we can trust, and we need someone quickly! Does anyone know of someone reliable in the Wrexham/Chester area?

We have to use the van again in mid January, for a trip of 6 weeks. At the moment, we have a tarpaulin over the roof, otherwise the rain simply pours in, but obviously that's no good when driving!

To be honest, we're so fed up of this heki that I suggested having a metal plate welded over the hole, and get rid of it altogether! This wouldn't be easy either, given the shape and corrugation on the roof, but has anyone else considered this solution to what seems an unsolveable problem?

Please, please advise if you can. Thank you for your patience in reading this! Best wishes, and a Merry Christmas, Linda.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear your problems.
I think the big problem you have is the rotten wood and not the sealing of the vent.
I would have thought that the vent could be sealed even with the curve. Maybe a shaped spacer or just extra sealer in the thick areas. Need to see to be exact.
But the result off the leaking for many years is the real problem as I would imagine the roof lining needs to be removed to access the rotten wood.
I would imagine Dave,s advice would be good.

Good luck


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If your intent on doing away with it you need to find a sheet metal firm who will make you a piece which can either be welded or perhaps if its made oversize bonded with sikkaflex. another possible fix is to have someone scribe a hardwood surround to level it up then refit the heki, it wont last forever but certainly for a few years.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Further to the above, you van is now out of the 3 month warranty that the dealer gave, but I wonder what the legalities would be, if you supply the dealer with a written report from a recognized expert, stating that the problem was there before you purchased the van.
Unless the dealer rolled over and accepted it was his place to sort this out, it would obviously mean going down the legal route.
The other way, is to cut your losses and get rid, but that will cost you.
Difficult :!:

edit
And if you do go down the weld a plate route, I would imagine that the roof lining and insulation would need to be removed to stop any possible fire from the heat generation while welding! So, not a quick solution!


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

That's bad news Linda but I'm fairly sure it should be sorted by the dealer. I haven't checked consumer law for buying or selling vehicles but assuming it's the same as normal purchases, the dealer is responsible. This is because you first reported the problem within the warranty period and you still have the same problem. I would write a letter to the dealer stating the above and that you need it sorting out. Send it recorded delivery, state that you want a reply in writing within 2 weeks. Once you have a reply, the next step depends on the dealers answer. If he declines your request you need to take him to court. If your house insurance includes legal cover, call them and send them a copy of the letters and ask them to deal with it. If you don't have legal cover, Trading Standards will advise you. 
Don't be fobbed off with the seller pointing you in the direction of the repairer as your contract is with the seller.

I really hope that you can get it sorted.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm no expert but the big bonus of panel vans over coachbuilts is that they are not constructed of wood and wood based panels so are far less likely to be seriously damaged by water ingress.

I'm guessing that the rotten wood that Dave Newell has found is just there to form a liner for the inner part of the skylight and as such it won't be affecting the structural integrity of the van. It will be a pain to get it replaced but, hopefully it won't be major. Even given the shape variations in the roof, I'm sure a good caravan repairer should be able to get a perfect seal on the skylight and solve the problems.

The use of large amounts of mastic on windows etc is quite common (even on brand new vans) but excess can be easily removed. Although it's unsightly, at least you know that something has been well sealed if the sealant has been squeezed out!

I can recommend a repairer in South Wales, but that's not a lot of use to you in Wrexham. Hopefully someone in your area will know someone who can help.

Phil


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'm not familiar with your particular vehicle but will add my thoughts to the others already posted.
Hindsight being a wonderful thing, perhaps the first mistake was buying from a car dealer with no motorhome experience, however you have a problem.
Being on a panel van I would doubt if any woodwork was structural (unlike a coachbuilt for instance), so although it would be desirable to remove and replace all of the damp timber, you would probably get away with replacing an area immediately around the opening which would give support to the Heki. 
With the surround replaced fit the Heki with Sikaflex not the recommended way of things but if done properly it will not leak, the down side of doing that is that if for whatever reason the unit needed to be removed it would not be posible without virtually destroying the Heki.

Should you decide to go down the get rid of route, definitely forget welding a panel in as the amount of remedial work afterwards would be excessive, as previously suggested get a panel cut to size that overlaps the opening by 50mm all around and Sikaflex in place, you will then be left with what to do inside the van to disguise the repair.

Keeping the vent is the best solution, the problem will be if you can't do the work yourself will be finding and trusting someone to do the job. For non standard type of work the average dealer is useless unless you are lucky. The main problem is that to do it properly and with care the task will be time consuming, it is the sort of job that a good DIY type could do for you.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just an after though to Eurajohns post.
As John stated, a normal dealer would probably be useless.
having been in the Marine Business, any good boat builder would be able to sort the problem out as many boat repairs are bespoke!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thank you to everyone. I will write to the dealer as you suggest, NTG, but even if we get satisfaction from him after 2 weeks this doesn't give us much time to get the repair done, and we simply have to leave home in it in mid January.

A glimmer of hope from those of you who say the use of wood in a van conversion is not extensive, perhaps it won't be quite so expensive a job as it would be on a coachbuilt.

After doing my post above, it occurred to me that there is a firm just up the road from us that actually does van conversions, so we will try them tomorrow to see if they can do the repair. Perhaps if they will do a report on the problem, we could get the repair done and then try to claim the cost back from the dealer.

M. E would be happy to attempt the job himself, but time and the weather are against us. We don't have anywhere under cover to put the van in order to work on it, and we're not sure how strong the roof is either - there seem to be some dents around the heki already, probably from the previous repair. It's quite a difficult job just using a ladder!

I'll keep you posted. Thank you all again for the help and advice.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a bit at a loss in trying to understand why you have a leak. The Heki by and large cannot leak. The metal panel van cannot leak, which leaves only the join between the Heki and the van I believe.
Ignoring for the damaged woodwork for the moment, which to some degree is cosmetic, is it not possible to block the leak with Sikoflex on the outside, even if it does look a little chunky?
Do you actually know the exact source of the leak?
I only mention all of this when considering that you want to be away in January and having heard some of the protracted negotiations from other threads before the work gets done, if you wish to travel it may be expedient to do something about the leak yourself. I do realise this may damage any claims with the dealer.

Alan


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The problem is caused because the roof is profiled, for want of a better description corrugated. its also curved, when you sit a rooflight on it it sits on top of the corrugations, and it sits proud at either side becaose of the curvature, it needs a serious amount of sealer to fill the gaps and when you tighten the screws it just distorts it.the rotten timber is probably a box constructed around the hole, 
This problem doesnt arise on the front heki because there is a flat area left on the roof for a fridge unit or sunroof.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

sideways, and your point is?

You have repeated almost to the word what was said in the OP.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I was trying to explain to a previous poster who said they couldnt understand how it could leak!.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My point was that you have two options, fix the leak or get it fixed, weighed against needing the van in January.
I fully understood the irregular surface of the roof where it is the only place for water to leak in.
You will I doubt, have time to get agreement and a repair in the time scale but it should be possible to ram something into the leak to allow you to travel on time.
I was just trying to find an answer for this predicament.
Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The mini Heki requires a minimum roof thickness of 26mm and must be flat so without considerable improvisation it is not suitable for a PVC

I just replaced my Omnivent with one yesterday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> The mini Heki requires a minimum roof thickness of 26mm and must be flat so without considerable improvisation it is not suitable for a PVC
> 
> I just replaced my Omnivent with one yesterday


I'm not sure if my Omnistor roof light is made the same way as a mini Heki, but it sits nicely, not much bend in the roof, and it doesn't leak, I used the gun mastic from Dickinsons, £3.95, and I made packers out of plastic to fill the roof profile, mastic the roof first, sit packers, and mastic over the top, fit the outer frame, and secure with clamps supplied, then tighten gently, then went round again smoothing with a soapy finger.

PS..

Don't forget when fitting to file the edges of the hole and treat to prevent rust I used red oxide primer with two coats


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

rosalan said:


> My point was that you have two options, fix the leak or get it fixed, weighed against needing the van in January.
> I fully understood the irregular surface of the roof where it is the only place for water to leak in.
> You will I doubt, have time to get agreement and a repair in the time scale but it should be possible to ram something into the leak to allow you to travel on time.
> I was just trying to find an answer for this predicament.
> ...


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> The mini Heki requires a minimum roof thickness of 26mm and must be flat so without considerable improvisation it is not suitable for a PVC
> 
> I just replaced my Omnivent with one yesterday


There must be thousands of Adria Twin van conversions out there with mini hekis in the same position as ours, surely they don't all leak?

And if mini hekis aren't suitable for PVCs, why on earth did Adria use them?

It seems to me the same problems will arise whether the roof light is a heki or some other make.

What "considerable improvisation" would you suggest to make the installation leak free? Be grateful for your input.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The Adria Twin has been the most popular model of motorhome we have sold, having sold more than any other and I think we have only had one issue that I am aware of with a leaking rooflight, but I can remember if this was the bond between the rooflight and the van, or the rooflight seal causing issues.

The rooflights are just sealed to the roof and an additional amount of sealant is used to accomodate the curve and ridges, but allowing for my comments above this hasn't caused us any fundamental issues so this method of installation does work.

To be fair, theres just as much of a chance of having an issue with a coachbuilt body leaking if the rooflight isn't correctly sealed.

I hope you can get this rectified to your satisfaction.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Considerable improvisation is illustrated by Kev. To my knowledge no one makes a fitting kit for a heki to suit your situation. Heki's installation sheet says it is only suitable for flat parallel surfaces of 26mm thickness and upwards.
I would speak directly to some converters of panel vans


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

These units are by manufacturer recommendation fitted with a bead of non setting mastic. For this to work successfully it has to be under pressure from two clamped together surfaces like a sandwich .
If this is used on a corrugated surface it will not be clamped it will just be acting as a filler and thus will fail in not much time. So you need to pack out the corrugations with a solid material OR use a different sealer/adhesive like sikaflex but beware it will be permanent


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If its a temporary solution? if you can get it reasonably dry outside this may help "works in wet and dry conditions"
http://www.ct1ltd.com/ct1.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm surprised it leaks as it's not rocket science if I can figure it out, it would appear a bodge has been done to rectify a bad original fitting, and it needs to be done properly, as I said to Linda in a PM, it has to go back down to the paintwork outside and start from scratch doing it properly.

It is paramount to get the outer surface almost level with something non porous between the undulations of the ribs and they be sealed to the roof before fitting the Heki, the biggest job will be the interior damage, the Heki is a doddle.

No one wants another bodge job.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Just an update on this topic.

We wrote to the dealer recorded delivery as suggested by NTG, and I am pleased to say that they telephoned next day and came and collected the Adria for a full and guaranteed repair. It will be done before our trip in mid January.

They are taking it to a firm that does van conversions, and they will show the firm all the notes we made about how to adapt a curved corrugated roof so as to provide a flat surface for the Heki. The firm doing the repair take photographic evidence before, during and after the repair, and are happy for us to observe the work in progress if we wish.

Many thanks to all who helped us, especially Kev who gave detailed advice, and NTG who encouraged us to complain to the dealer.

John and Linda.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very good to hear Easyriders and thanks very much for the update


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Easyriders, 

As Grath says, excellent news! Keep us posted when the work is completed and you are happy with the repair.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant news, Enjoy your trip in the New Year.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Fabulous news, have a great Christmas and I hope your van is ready for you to have a brilliant New Year.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

That's great news. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> Just an update on this topic.
> 
> We wrote to the dealer recorded delivery as suggested by NTG, and I am pleased to say that they telephoned next day and came and collected the Adria for a full and guaranteed repair. It will be done before our trip in mid January.
> John and Linda.


After a host of problematic dealers it is so good to learn of another honest dealer. There are I am sure, more fair dealers than otherwise. So I wonder why you did not expect help from the dealer from the beginning. Or was there more to the story and the dealer changed their minds.
Good luck for the future!
Alan


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

rosalan said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update on this topic.
> ...


We weren't really sure of the legalities, which is why we asked for advice. Perhaps we should have contacted the dealer before asking our questions on MHF, but we also wanted to know the correct way to effect a permanent fix on a corrugated roof. Thanks to advice given on MHF, we now know the best way to fix the Heki, and we have been able to give the details to the dealer. Hopefully this will ensure that we get a proper repair, not just another bodge.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Hope this is all sorted for you, and you get away as planned. Have a supa dupa trip. Best wishes.


----------

